# 06 Sportsman 450 Rear inner CV joint boot



## dayle (May 22, 2009)

I there any easy way to change the Inner CV Joint on the 450 Sportsman. We were riding today and noticed that there was a big chunk missing out of the boot on my wife's bike. Trying to think this out in my head and I am going to have completly disassemble that CV, put the boot on and reasseble the joint. Also does anyone know what the toe in should be on the front tires?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Only way to change it is to take it off unfortunately. If you dont it's really easy to mess up that little c-clip trying to get the axle back in the cup.


----------



## dayle (May 22, 2009)

Do I have to completely disassemble the axel or will the end that goes into the Diff come off.


----------

